# Ram Air Restoration Enterprises- head pipe kits?



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

The previous owner of my newly acquired 69' installed a set of Ram Air manifolds from ramairrestoration.com and I am considering buying their 2.5" pre-bent head pipes with flanges for $219 and was curious about the quality/fitment and if anybody here has used these? Thanks


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't know about those but i believe jegs and summit sell down pipes too. $100 cheaper made by pypes


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know about the Summit/Jegs headpipes but I saw an article in HPP where they dyno tested these manifolds with the Pypes headpipes vs. standard 90 deg muffler shop pipes and there was a significant gain in HP/TQ with the mandrel bent Pypes stuff.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

PYPES DGA20S PYPES Downpipes


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^Oh wow :lol:, yeah, that's a no brainer then. :seeya:


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

The Pypes head pipes are just the "head" pipes for about $110. I would still need to buy the intermediate pipes back to the mufflers. This kit from ramairestoration is factory bent from the manifolds all the way back to the mufflers. I already have a new pair of mufflers and mandrel bent tail pipes ready to install. I just need a kit from the manifolds to the mufflers.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Then the restoration services may be the way to go. I have these head pipes and a magna flow header back system on the way. In two days I can let you know just how far back those pypes pipes go back


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

That would be great if you could let us know. I think the PYPES down pipes are 41" long. I like the idea of mandrel bent everywhere but this motor is not real stout, yet. I'm either going to buy the PYPES head pipes and have a shop bend the rest to my mufflers or get this ramairrestoration.com kit. Tomorrow I'm going to measure 41" back from the manifolds to see where it ends and then measure the approximate distance to the muffs. I'd kind of like to keep all the factory located bends though.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

yea they aren't gonna be that long. Supposed to be here the 4th. Usually close to 6pm. I must be at the end of ups's route. I will gladly measure them though.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Every time I've dealt with Ram Air Restoration, they've been great. Quality parts and they'll take the time to talk with you to make sure it's right.

Bear


----------



## 69ponlem (Jun 12, 2011)

I installed the RARE complete X system from manifolds to turn downs and the fit and quality was excellent.The guys at my buddys shop I used commented on how well everything fit considering it was all pre-bent and pre-cut.Did have to do a little cutting to get it to the right length.Ther customer service is great.I'd buy from them again.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

The Pypes down pipes are 40-41 inches long. They look good but nowhere long enough for what you need.


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Did they come with 3 bolt flanges attached? I'm undecided on the ram air kit or just use these PYPES and have a shop continue back to the mufflers. I think I might just go mandrel from the manifolds all the way back.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I ordered the 2 bolt flange pipes not the ram air with 3 bolt


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

facn8me said:


> I ordered the 2 bolt flange pipes not the ram air with 3 bolt


Oh ok, thanks. I think I'm probably over thinking this damn exhaust Now I found out about Classic Exhaust in Ohio. They quoted me $140 shipped for 2.5" diameter 14 gauge aluminized pipe from my manifolds back to my mufflers. That's $126 cheaper than Ram Air Enterprises for the exact same (non-mandrel bent) head pipes. I think I'm going to order it and be done with this so I can move on to other things I need for the car. Thanks again for all the responses!:cheers


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Update- I finally got my exhaust installed this week and it sounds awesome! I went with Flowmaster Super 44's and they are nice and deep sounding. The only negative is they drone bad from 1800-2000 rpm's. It goes away at 2100 rpm's. It needed minor tweaking but it's all tucked up high and fully welded. arty:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I love the drone of my flowmasters! I drop to that range when the woman and I are arguing lol.


----------

